# krytox



## ridgebacks (Nov 29, 2007)

can anyone suggest the best place to buy krytox online?
thanks
Liz (with a 1 month old EOS and a VERY squeeky roof)


----------



## ravenblack67 (Jan 27, 2008)

I bought it from GM parts Direct 
Part: 3634770*
Category: Vehicle Care
Description: LUBRICANT
Min.Qty: 1
Unit Price: $37.51
Quantity: 1
Ext.Price: $37.51
SUB TOTAL: $37.51
SHIPPING: $10.95
TOTAL WITH TAXES: $ 48.46 * indicates special order item, which is a special 
order non-returnable part.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: krytox (ridgebacks)*

If you're looking for the GPL105 oil, do a google search on "Krytox GPL105". You really have to buy the 0.5KG quantity for around $150, but its great stuff, and a reasonable value at that price because it has so many other uses beyond protecting weatherstrip.
There is a problem in discussing this information in a open forum like this...when the Krytox information first spread in the Eos forum, everybody focused on 1 unusually cheap vendor that we pointed to, so as you might imagine, the price was quickly "adjusted" up about 30% in response to the new found demand. So when you order your Krytox, be sure to complain about the "high price" or inquire about cheaper alternatives (which there aren't any by the way) to keep price pressure on the vendor.
Maybe a former Eos owner has some for sale and could make you a deal? Although with all the additional uses for the stuff, I wouldn't want to part with any. Good luck.



_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 12:35 PM 2-5-2008_


----------



## ridgebacks (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: (ravenblack67)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
thanks!


----------



## PandK (Jul 24, 2007)

I bought the VW Krytox from 1stVW, and got the special VW lube for the sunroof tracks. Now I'm ready for everything!
So I'm outside lubing the o-rings on my pool filter and I look at the tube I've had for a few years from Leslie Pool supply, lo and behold it's Krytox lube in a giant tube for 10 bucks. Oh well now I'm even more ready!


_Modified by PandK at 11:33 AM 2-9-2008_


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (PandK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PandK* »_So I'm outside lubing the o-rings on my pool filter..... 
_Modified by PandK at 11:33 AM 2-9-2008_

So... I'm outside freezing my buns off shoveling the sidewalk in -26 (-15F) and the furthest thing from my mind is Krytox and lubing convertible seals.
Sigh
Kevin


----------



## SoCalMan (May 21, 2007)

*Re: (just4fun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just4fun* »_
So... I'm outside freezing my buns off shoveling the sidewalk in -26 (-15F) and the furthest thing from my mind is Krytox and lubing convertible seals.
Sigh
Kevin










I just got done washing my Eos. Sorry, Mod.


----------



## Mr Fred Nerk (Jun 3, 2007)

I have just done my first roof seal lube job.








I bought the VW stuff as the "online" krytox company seemed to be confused about what I needed and suggest I use the phone to order it. Suffice to say the person I needed to speak to was never available







Even VW ordered the wrong material first time around and gave me the aerosol version.
My seals seemed to be in good order and I've had not seen a leak. After the lube I was impressed with just how much more supple the seals have become. I am very grateful to WolfsburgerMitFries for the guide to application, keep up the good work. I reckon VW should give you an Eos as a well deserved present.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (Mr Fred Nerk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Fred Nerk* »_ I am very grateful to WolfsburgerMitFries for the guide to application, keep up the good work. I reckon VW should give you an Eos as a well deserved present.

Thanks for the kind thoughts. When maintenence information was first available for the Eos, the top was pointed to as a potential trouble spot. After learning about the top seal lubrication guidelines, and the remarkable/unique properties of Krytox, I simply wanted people to share my knowledge with others so they could maintain their tops correctly for maximum trouble free performance, and maximum satisfaction with their Eos on minimum cost.
There is a slightly different viewpoint from mine if you've read the Krytox threads, which is to use the Volkswagen branded Krytox exclusively for top seal maintence. While I appreciate the desire some people have to support the VW parts network...in the end the VW branded Krytox is a bit expensive for some peoples tastes, and I'd just rather help people to have the most trouble free experience from their Eos on the smallest cost. That way the Eos is less likely to get a big black spot in Consumer Reports Magazine *(keeping residual value of the Eos up)*, and VW of America may experience less warranty claims for top leaks. That's my real motivation for recommending the purchase of bulk Krytox GPL105 from a DuPont vendor, rather than the VW branded bottle. And I do truly feel that's the wizeist approach to the issue.




_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 12:11 PM 3-28-2008_


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

I've used VW Krytox on my Eos, and Dupont Krytox on my brother's Mercedes, and both seemed identical (plus the MSDS sheets treat them as identical). The only advantage of the VW Krytox was the applicator with a small tip-- and you can buy an empty bottle online if that is a hassle.
I bought VW Krytox before the price drop (from 1stVWparts) and I wish I'd saved money, but I am sooo happy I am protecting my VW. I even gave an explanation/"demo" one day to a salesman in Winston-Salem. The cars on their lot needed it BAD (like most do probably)
William
ps. 1stVWparts.com seems to have the best official VW prices, 20% over wholesale. If you want DuPont Krytox, it can be had more cheaply elsewhere in a different bottle that *doesn't* say VW.


_Modified by kghia at 1:42 PM 2-10-2008_


----------



## NEAEos (Apr 12, 2007)

*Krytox*

I was concerned about roof leaks, prior to buying my car. After reading the threads about Krytox on this forum I mentioned it to my salesman; when I bought my '07 Eos he threw in a free bottle with the purchase. Thanks guys.


----------



## Robbo42 (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: Krytox (NEAEos)*

Sadly I did not read up on this before getting my 08 last month.
Do I still need to get a hold of some Krytox?


----------



## jmg3637 (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Krytox (Robbo42)*

I had read about the problems well b4 ordering my 3.2 EOS. I tried to get the dealership to throw in a treatment as a part of the purchase, but they would not budge as that seemed to cross the line from "sales" to "service". It seems at this dealership that those two sides do not get along at all.
Needles to say my car develoepd a wrinkle in the seal for the roof. At first service tried to claim that it was my fault as I had not had the car washed, but the problem came back, and then service said that since the car waas not leaking they COULD NOT PREFORM a treatment, even if I was willing to pay for it, as it was not a specifically approved VW maintainance proceedure.
The salesman I was working with promised to get me a bottle of Krytox for free. After a few reminders the bottle finally came in and I picked it up earlier this week. I reread the application thread a day or 2 ago, and plan on trying to DIY on Sunday


----------



## eddepet (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi, 

I solved my leak in the a-pillar. 

Between the connection roof and the selenoid (drainage) is under pressure, by gluing the selenoid it will avoid this pressure and the leaking stopped for me... 

Eddepet 

also see http://forum.eos.crouze.com/vi...rt=15 for photos">


----------

